# Engine Swap info.



## CCF (Mar 29, 2004)

This will be my first under the hood swap. If I want to swap a ka24de for an sr20det what tools will i need other than engine hoist? These are my plans if i get an S13.


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

heh


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

jamie you have ticket no.6, you have a problem.


----------



## CCF (Mar 29, 2004)

I know it will be hard I just need some basic info. I realize you have to take the starter out drain the radiator drain the oil disconnect spark plugs etc etc. I think i need a torque wrench to unbolt the engine from the Chasis. The only hard part I can't figure out is how to pull the tranny out safely


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

i need help......................


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

CCF said:


> I know it will be hard I just need some basic info. I realize you have to take the starter out drain the radiator drain the oil disconnect spark plugs etc etc. I think i need a torque wrench to unbolt the engine from the Chasis. The only hard part I can't figure out is how to pull the tranny out safely


who you talking to?
and jamie yes you need help, sell your car, you dont need one. you need a bike with pedals


----------



## CCF (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm talking to anyone but i think i found the info in another thread sry for posting this.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Are you getting a clip? The tranny shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## CCF (Mar 29, 2004)

http://www.ardperformance.com/cgi-bin/indexjd.pl?action=index 
I was actually just thinking bout ordering the engine tranny and turbo all for 1495.95 I've never actually done an engine swap before but i know a mechanic and I might ask him for some pointers.


----------



## uno (Feb 13, 2004)

This is taken from another site, i didn't make it, you just need normal tools, nothing special:

"A good complete set of tools is a must for this swap. There are not a lot of special tools required, engine hoist and stand, jacks and jack stands, some larger metric sockets for the crank bolt and power steering line. You will need some Speedy Dry to soak up the many fluids that will drain out on the floor. A good flat floor and plenty of lighting is always a plus."


----------



## uno (Feb 13, 2004)

CCF said:


> http://www.ardperformance.com/cgi-bin/indexjd.pl?action=index
> I was actually just thinking bout ordering the engine tranny and turbo all for 1495.95 I've never actually done an engine swap before but i know a mechanic and I might ask him for some pointers.


You need an ignitor chip if you don't get the front clip at the very least. Then intercooler, piping, you'll probably need wiring and all sorts of stuff, mafs, ECU..plus i'm sure there are tons of things i'm forgetting, it will nickel and dime you to death.

Just get a whole front clip if you're going to do it, you will regret it if you don't.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

CCF said:


> http://www.ardperformance.com/cgi-bin/indexjd.pl?action=index
> I was actually just thinking bout ordering the engine tranny and turbo all for 1495.95 I've never actually done an engine swap before but i know a mechanic and I might ask him for some pointers.


NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!! don't buy a motorset!!!!!! buy a FULL FRONT CLIP!!!!!!!! since this is your first engine swap that you'll be doing on your own, i HIGHLY recommend a full front clip. yes, they do cost a little bit more but you will NEVER have to go seach for minor parts such as ignitor chip, new oil pan ( oil pans on motorsets tend to dent a LOT ), etc. plus, there are chances that you might get a couple of freebies!!!! ex.) t28 turbo on s13 clip, aftermarket clutches, and so on.

the mechanics of teh swap isn't very difficult. however, wiring and finetuning of the sr20det seems to be the problem for many.

as for wiring goes..
1. you can buy a prewired plug-and-play sr20det harness from places like phase2motortrend, jspec, or heavythrottle.
2. you can send your current harness to phase2, jspec, HT, and get it wired.
3. you can buy a JDM 180sx/silvia manual and trace all the wires urself.. i wouldn't do this..

www.heavythrottle.com has a pretty good SR faq on it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

CCF said:


> This will be my first under the hood swap. If I want to swap a ka24de for an sr20det what tools will i need other than engine hoist? These are my plans if i get an S13.


 a socket wrench. if u don't own one... u don't need to be working on a car.


----------



## CCF (Mar 29, 2004)

I'll worry about some basic stuff like getting socket wrench and some basic jackstands i have a hydraulic jack I'll probably also get a cherrypicker. What if I get the RedTop Sr20det It has all the electronic as well as ecu and uncut harness . on that site you showed me it said 2500 k i think. I really dont feel like getting a whole front clip and removing everything and then droping it into the car.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

CCF said:



> I'll worry about some basic stuff like getting socket wrench and some basic jackstands i have a hydraulic jack I'll probably also get a cherrypicker. What if I get the RedTop Sr20det It has all the electronic as well as ecu and uncut harness . on that site you showed me it said 2500 k i think. I really dont feel like getting a whole front clip and removing everything and then droping it into the car.


it's your call. some ppl prefer motorsets over front clips because they won't be left with a useless front clip.. like i said, w/ a front clip, you won't have to go look for a whole bunch of little things. it will be annoying and small sr20det parts are rather hard to find. it's your pick


----------



## uno (Feb 13, 2004)

CCF said:


> I'll worry about some basic stuff like getting socket wrench and some basic jackstands i have a hydraulic jack I'll probably also get a cherrypicker. What if I get the RedTop Sr20det It has all the electronic as well as ecu and uncut harness . on that site you showed me it said 2500 k i think. I really dont feel like getting a whole front clip and removing everything and then droping it into the car.


if you have about an extra grand to by random parts, buy the motorset then.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

and with a front clip you got a blue print of how its supposed to look. you can compare from wut they had and what you need to do.


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> who you talking to?
> and jamie yes you need help, sell your car, you dont need one. you need a bike with pedals


  but i like my car


----------



## CCF (Mar 29, 2004)

changed my mind the front clip looks more practical. Are there any free online repair manuals for s13 so i know what i'm getting into?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

www.phase2motortrend.com
www.jspec.com
www.heavythrottle.com
www.srswap.com

they contain a lot of info about SR swaps.. as far as s13 ( w/ sr20det ) service manuals go.. i'm don't think there is one online.. however, you can purchase one from europe.. english version!!


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

yep what the hell is a "front clip"!!!!!sorry for being so dumb but damn im so un-educated!!!!! :newbie:

oh yea an it sounds better to get a set, even if u need some small parts....unless that it would be a serious situation with finding parts.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

YES, you are a toootal noob, look at the age of the thread you revived, pay more attention next time, and dont revive old threads :loser:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

a Front Clip is what it sounds like.......FRONT CLIP!!!!! (FRONT CUT HALF of a CAR)

second......your a total dumbass, search next time.......google , yahoo, altavista can EDUCATE you :dumbass:


----------

